# استفسار عن دراسة هندسة الطيران.



## روح الإمارات (6 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته..


انا اختكم الصغيرة .. ان شالله بتخرج هالسنة و حابة أدرس هندسة طيران ..

هالتخصص حطيته خيار من الخيارات الي جدامي .. انا ان شالله افكر ادرس هندسة معمارية او هندسة طيران ..

و انا الحمدلله عندي القدرة و الميول الي يخليني ادرس أحد هالتخصصين.

بس حابة انكم تفيدوني و تعطوني معلومات أكثر عن هندسة الطيران ..

انا قريت المواضيع الي في القسم و ماشالله كفيتو و وفيتو بس انا بغيت ادرس بالظبط انشاء الطيارات و تصمميها ..

يعني تخصص هندسة الطيران يتفرع صح ؟؟ انا بغيت أدرس تصميم الطيارات و انشائها ..

حابة أعرف أكثر عن هالفرع من هندسة الطيران و كيف بتكون الدراسة بالظبط ..

و شو أحسن الجامعات أو الكليات لدراسة هالتخصص .. للعلم أنا يمكن ما ادرس في الامارات يمكن أحصل بعثة و أسافر برا عشان ادرس هناك .. (أدعولي) وين تنصحوني ادرس ؟؟ بغيت اعرف افضل الجامعات او الكليات لهذا التخصص ..

و في كلية عندنا اسمها Dubai aviation college 
بغيت أعرف مستوى الدراسة فيها .. هل هو ممتاز و لاكيف ؟؟
لان ما اعرف حد يدرس هندسة طيران في هالكلية و الناس الي سألتهم ما يعرفون وايد معلوماتهم جدا محدودة.

أتمني إنكم تردون على أسألتي و تفيدوني .. 

و سامحوني طولت و ثقلت عليكم باسئلتي


تمنو لي التوفيق ^_^

اختكم الصغيرة
روح الإمارات


----------



## محمد شريف 77 (7 سبتمبر 2007)

الأخت روح الإمارات
انت تقارنين بين تخصصين في ابعد ما يكونان بالنسبة لبعضهم........... ..............

فيجب ان تعرفي ان دراسة ((((((هندسة))))) الطيران دراسة صعبة للغاية......... ( الهندسة تعني بالضرورة التصميم لان معنى الهندسة هو عمل شيء لم يكون موجود من قبل) ليس كما في بلادنا المهندس هو فني التصليح الذي يعمل على كتيب التعليمات

اما دراسة هندسة الطيران فيهي تميل اكثر الى الفيزياء و الرياضيات وهي ادوات المهندس الحقيقي.........(ليس ادوات الورشة)...فمثلا في اغلب الأحيان لا ترين صورة طائرة اثناء دراسة احدي المواد الا على صفحة الغلاف او فقط في المقدمة والباقي معادلات و نظريات واثباتات ...الخ وهذا لكل المواد الدراسية.
وعندما ترينها تتمني ان لا تشاهديها مرة اخرى لان ذلك يحدث في مادة ميكانيكا الطيران (flight mechanics) و مع الصورة تجدين الهندسة التحليلية مع الميكانيكا الرياضية كالتي تدرس في المرحلة الثانوية.......ويمكن ان تنتهي الدراسة بدون ان تصممين طائرة كاملة لانة موضوع معقد ..لكن ممكن!!!!!!!!!!!
ومع هذا فهي دراسة ممتعه......لمن يعطيها حقها.....

اما عن العمل بعد كل هذا التعب فهو ليس موجود...لأن الذي يوجد هو صيانة الطائرات....والذي يحدث في بلدي وبلدك وكل دول العرب هو عمل فنيين لا يحتاج الى كل هذه الدراسة.....وهو غير مناسب للمرأه كما انه غير مناسب لاي مهندس يحترم دراستة وعقلة.

فالعمل في ((((هندسة)))) الطيران يحتاج قرار دولة ... والخلاصة انه ليس عندنا دول وليس لدينا قرار ...

اما الهندسة المعمارية فهي اقرب الى النواحي الجمالية الفنية ومن اول يوم ترين المبنى في الدراسة وترسمين المبنى كامل من اول اسبوع..مما قد يشجعك علي المزيد من الجد...
كما ان العمل متوافر.....آلاف المباني تنشا كل يوم........فهذا فقط ما نريد ان نفعلة...هذا واقعنا

هذا ما اعرف و لك الخيار.....


----------



## روح الإمارات (7 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 

اول شي حبيت اشكرك على ردك .. 

اخوي انا ما كنت اقارن بين تخصصين .. انا كنت اذكر التخصصات الي ممكن أدخلها عقب ما أتخرج ان شالله ..



> اما عن العمل بعد كل هذا التعب فهو ليس موجود...لأن الذي يوجد هو صيانة الطائرات....والذي يحدث في بلدي وبلدك وكل دول العرب هو عمل فنيين لا يحتاج الى كل هذه الدراسة.....وهو غير مناسب للمرأه كما انه غير مناسب لاي مهندس يحترم دراستة وعقلة.


 
هني المشكلة .. لان انا شاورت ناس و سألتهم عن مكان العمل .. قالولي اكثر شي يتعلق الشغل بصيانة الطيارات ..
انا اذا بدرس تصميم الطيارات ما ابغي اشتغل في مجال صيانتها 
و انا أشوف ان تصميم الطيارات اكثر شي يناسب المرأة في مجال هندسة الطيران ..

يعني الحين لو درست هالتخصص .. ما بشتغل في هالمجال صح ؟؟ كله بيكون صيانة طيارات و اشيا ثانية غير تصميمها *_*؟؟



ابا حد يخبرني عن Dubai aviation college 

اذا حد دارس هناك و يعرف مستوى الكلية ؟؟

و التخصص الي انا اباه موجود عندنا ؟؟ و الله انا ما سألت عنه وايد في البلاد. اترياكم تفيدوني 


اخوي محمد شريف77 مشكوور وايد و يزاك الله خير .. معلوماتك و نصايحك وايد مفيدة ..


----------



## Abdulla0808 (7 سبتمبر 2007)

*السلام عليكم*

اختي ان هندسة الطيران هي من التخصصات النادره للمرأه الدخول فيها لكن انا شايف ان عندك اراده . انا ادرس في كلية قطر للطيران كمهندس طيران وعندنه كثير بنات تخرجوا من هالتخصص.
انا اعرف انه كلية دبي هي من الكليات القويه في الطيران وانتي الاختيار لك في النهايه.
بالتوفيق


----------



## م.ط/محمد إبراهيم (17 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,
ألأخت روح الإمارات’’ في البداية أود أن أهنئكي علي اختيارك درساة هندسة الطائرات للدراسة ولكن وجب التنبيه أنها دراسة ثقيله وصعبة ,, ليست صعبه بدنيا بل ذهنيا وتحتاج إلي عزيمة وصبر وإصرار علي التعلم,, ولكن مع أصرارك الواضح علي تعلم هندسة الطيران فأنا أشجعك علي الإكمال فيها لأنكي طالما أحببتي هذا المجال, فلا تدعي أحدا يردكي عنه لروعته وجماله.....
في البداية دعيني أخبرك ماالطائرة,, أنتي عندما تركبين طائرة في مقعد مريح وكل وسائ الرفاهية متاحة,, كل هذا نيجه جهد مئات, بل الآلآف المهندسين والفنيين والباحثين الذين بفضل عملهم الشاق قدموا هذا العمل... الطائرة بداية وبعيدا عن الرفاهية تتكون من أربع أجزاء رئيسية تتداخل مع بعضها أحيانا وتتشابك أحيانا أخري,, ولن تجدي مهندس تصميم طائرات ملم بتخصصين معا في ان واحد,!!!!
ركزي معايا,, أنا بأقول مهندس تصميم؟؟؟!!!! .. يعني أي واحد عاوز يتخصص في مجال هندسة تصميم وتصنيع الطائرات لابد لأن يضع نصب عينة أحد هذة التخصصات ليكمل بها أبحاثة ودراساته وعمله,, حتي في مجال الصيانة , الأمور ليست متشابكة بل هناك تخصصات ولكن أقل تفريعا من الدراسة الأكاديمية .. دعيني أوضح لكي أكثر......
دراسة الطائرة أساسا تشمل دراسة هياكل الطائرات ودراسة محركات الطائرات والمحركات الغازية بصفة عامة, ودراسة علم الديناميكا الهوائية الخاصة بالطائرات والفضاء بالإضافة الي دراسة الأفيونيكس أو علم التحكم والتوجية في الطائرات.........
استحاله تلاقي التنوع والغني في الفكر والدراسة في أي تخصص اخر من تخصصات الهندسة وهذا ماتتميز به هندسة الطائرات فالطائرة ماهيا إلا مدينة متكاملة , وإن قامت صناعة طائرات في بلد لقامت جميع الصناعات الأخري مهما تخيلتيها من تنوع لأنها كلها ستكون صناعات مغذية لصناعة الطائرات....
ثانيا بالنسبة للإستفسار الثاني الخاص بمجال العمل بالتصميم والتصنيع, هو للأسف ضعيف في بلادنا العربية ولكن ليس معدوما,, بمعني أنه موجود ولكن لا يلقي الرعاية الواجبة وهذا لا يجعلنا نيأس بل يجب أن نبذل قصاري جهدنا لننهض بهذه الصناعة ,, فمثلا في مصر يوجد قسم هندسة الطيران وعلوم الفضاء وده بالمناسبة الأول والأعلي في الشرق الأوسط وبيحتوي علي عدد لا بأس به من المهندسات واللي بيلاقوا فرص عمل كتير غير مجال الصيانه فمثلا يوجد مركز بحوث الطيران وعلوم الفضاء وده هيئه حكومية جديده ولكن للأسف مازال تمويلها لسه ضئيل ولكنه يعمل جاهدا ويحوي كوادر شابه كثيرة ومنهم مهندسات,, أيضا توجد مركز تطوير وأبحاث في المصانع الخاصة بالمحركات والطائرات والصواريخ في الهيئة العربية للتصنيع والمصانع الحربية ودي أيضا بيشتغل فيها مهندسات.. ده بالنسبة لمجال التصميم والتصنيع ولكن مايعيبة للأسف في مصر أن الأجور والمرتبات فيه منخفضه نسبيا عن مرتبات مجال الصيانة وده اللي بيخلي كتير من الشباب يتجهوا لمجال الصيانة ويفضلوه.. ولكن هل معني كدا ان مفيش مجال صيانة للمهندسات؟؟؟!!!!
لأ طبعا فيه في قطاعات التدريب والتراخيص في وزارة الطيران المدني و مصر للطيران وكمان في قطاع النخطيط والتنظيم مثلا في شركات الطيران الحكومية والخاصة.
بالنسبة للدراسة ,, طبعا أنا في رأيي أفضل كلية هندسة طيران في الشرق الأوسط هي هندسة الطيران وعلوم الفضاء بجامعة القاهرة ودي هيئة حكومية ولكنها تتمتع بنخبة من الأساتذة العلماء في جميع تخصصات الطيران والفضاء ,,, أما بالنسبة لسؤالك عن الكليه اللي موجوده في دبي, فأنا للأسف مش هقدر أفيدك لأني ماعنديش معلومات عندها بس انا أعرف ان فيه هندسة طيران في دبي ولكن اهتمامها الأكبر انها تخرج مهندسي صيانة... بالمناسبة , أحرصي علي دراسة تصميم وتصنيع الطائرات في كلية جامعية وليس معهد خاص لأن المعاهد الخاصة تهتم أكثر بجانب الصيانه الفنيه الإصلاحية وليس التصميم والتصنيع وكثير منها لا يعترف بشهاداتها كمهندس تصميم وانما مهندس صيانة’’ أما مثلا هندسة جامعة القاهرة فالأخيرة معتمده كأكاديمية علمية وبحثية علي مستوي العالم ولذا فخريجوها يستطيعوا العمل في أي مجال سواء الصيانة أو التصميم والأبحاث والله أعلم

وفي النهاية, أتمني أن أكون قد وضحت الصورة كامله لكي بعديا عن التعصب للنوع والذي لاحظته في ردود الزملاء والله الموفق


----------



## حنظله (18 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
لقد قدم أخوتي معلومات قيمه وكامله ولكن أحب أزيد أن جامعه دبي جامعه قويه ولا بأس بها ولكن اذا كان باستطاعتك الدراسه خارج الوطن العربي بيكون أفضل وتعد الولايات المتحده الأولى في هذا المجال مع العلم فرص العمل أفضل سواء بمجال التصميم أو الصيانه وكما تعلمين شركات تصنيع الطائرات تتمركز في الغرب أما في الوطن العربي فللأسف لم تقم أي صناعه بالنسبه للطائرات مع العلم وجود بوادر امل في مصر 
ارجو أن أكون قد افدت مع احتمال الخطأ في معلوماتي


----------

